# Very Close Butterfly Portraits



## NateS (Jul 28, 2010)

Got in up close and personal tonight for something a little different

First two shots are a Silvery Checkerspot (they are ALL OVER my yard)











Second is a Gray Hairstreak













.....and just because I don't want to make another thread for Silvery Checkerspots again...here's a couple non-closeups (still pushing close to 1:1 though)


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Jul 29, 2010)

Love pics 3 and 4, though they are all good.  I like the hairs on the eyes on pics 3 and 4.  Are they actually hairs?  If not, what are they?


----------



## NateS (Jul 29, 2010)

Dp-PARIS said:


> Love pics 3 and 4, though they are all good.  I like the hairs on the eyes on pics 3 and 4.  Are they actually hairs?  If not, what are they?



Thanks....yes those are little hairs on his eyes...see this quite often on bugs up really close.  I'm not sure what the purpose is, but I'm sure it's probably a sensory thing for the butterfly.


----------



## MrsMoo (Jul 29, 2010)

Those are really good! I wish I could take photos of butterflies, my cats chase them haha


----------



## mwcfarms (Jul 29, 2010)

Excellent pictures NateS, I always love looking at your closeups. These are good in they dont creep me out lol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 29, 2010)

1-4 are damn tight.


----------



## Steve01 (Jul 29, 2010)

I wish I had the patience it takes to take shots like that.


----------



## NateS (Jul 29, 2010)

MrsMoo said:


> Those are really good! I wish I could take photos of butterflies, my cats chase them haha



Thank you...perhaps some pictures of your cats chasing the butterflies?? 



mwcfarms said:


> Excellent pictures NateS, I always love looking at your closeups. These are good in they dont creep me out lol.



Thank you.  Waited all year for the butterflies to come out....refreshing for me as well to take pictures of bugs that are considered pretty by most.



Arkanjel Imaging said:


> 1-4 are damn tight.



Thanks AI.



Steve01 said:


> I wish I had the patience it takes to take shots like that.



Thanks Steve...it does take patience, but after practicing awhile it gets much easier.  I got all six of those shots in about a 10 minute span yesterday.


----------

